# Reveille Got Engaged



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, you read that right. Last night I asked Mandy to be my wife. After a glorious year of courting she said yes.

I am now the happiest man alive.


----------



## The_Warlock (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!  Can I have all your pr0n?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2008)

The_Warlock said:


> Congratulations!




Many thanks Warlock!


----------



## The_Warlock (Jul 6, 2008)

News that good deserves congrats... 

And a great day to do it to. It's difficult and expensive to have full fireworks displays for when she says yes, otherwise. chuckle.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Congrats!  Can I have all your pr0n?




Not till after I'm married.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Not till after I'm married.




Sweet...

So, how did you do it?  Last night during the Fireworks?  While at a ball game / race (thus becoming "that guy")?  Do you ask her to get you a die from your dice bag and have her discover the ring within it?


----------



## Rel (Jul 6, 2008)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!  Congratulations man!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Sweet...
> 
> So, how did you do it?  Last night during the Fireworks?  While at a ball game / race (thus becoming "that guy")?  Do you ask her to get you a die from your dice bag and have her discover the ring within it?




It was during the bbq, but before we sat down to eat. I got down on knee, old fashioned like, and bore my heart. She actually cried, screamed yes and then kissed me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2008)

Rel said:


> Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!  Congratulations man!




Thanks Rel!


----------



## Dog Moon (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## freyar (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Steve Jung (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations to you and the little woman, Reveille.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 6, 2008)

Cheers Bro!


----------



## Aeson (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 6, 2008)

Many thanks Blackrat & Aeson.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 6, 2008)

I so want to report this as spam!

Really- Congrats, man!


----------



## Aeson (Jul 6, 2008)

I didn't see the post in the hive. Never mind.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats, Rev! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats, Rev!

I wish you and Mandy many years of happiness together.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 6, 2008)

double post, somehow. oops.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jul 6, 2008)

That is _awesome_ news. Congrats!


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 6, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Yes, you read that right. Last night I asked Mandy to be my wife. After a glorious year of courting she said yes.
> 
> I am now the happiest man alive.




Congratulations! I wish you two a happily ever-after!


----------



## Darkness (Jul 6, 2008)

Good luck, Reveille.


----------



## Wereserpent (Jul 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Reveille  I've been engaged for half a year with my lovely fiancé and it's great  However, the pr0n still stays


----------



## Cat Moon (Jul 7, 2008)

Many congrats Rev!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats Reveille!  I didn't even know you had a significant other before this.  Have you been hiding her until now? 

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Xath (Jul 7, 2008)

That's great news!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jul 7, 2008)

As a married man, let me offer my sincere congratulations!

Trust me, it's worth it.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2008)

Just saying:
[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations! 




Relique du Madde said:


> Congrats!  Can I have all your pr0n?






Reveille said:


> Not till after I'm married.




I'm married. Trust me when I tell you that you might want to hang on to it anyhow.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 7, 2008)

Brilliant news, congratulations!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, Rev.  That's great news!


----------



## megamania (Jul 7, 2008)

wow oh wow oh wow......   congrats and I knew it was going to happen.  Strange enough Saturday I had an ESP on this.  So wonderfully strange.   Congrats.   Set a date yet?


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats, man, I hope you have many wonderful years together.  Or, you know, at least a memorable honeymoon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 7, 2008)

Thunderfoot said:


> Or, you know, at least a memorable honeymoon.




We've been talking about that. We're thinking Alaskan cruise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 7, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Congrats Reveille!  I didn't even know you had a significant other before this.  Have you been hiding her until now?
> 
> Olaf the Stout




I've mostly been talking about her with my friends in the hivemind thread.


----------



## Mycanid (Jul 8, 2008)

Many official congrats to you Reveille.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 8, 2008)

Mycanid said:


> Many official congrats to you Reveille.




Thanks Myc, it means a lot coming from you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats, Rev!!!

Has it been a year? Doesn't seem like it.....


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 9, 2008)

Reveille said:


> I've mostly been talking about her with my friends in the hivemind thread.




Reveille, this is probably going to sound a bit weird, but you and your fiance were in my dream the night before last.  (Reveille's reaction = !)  Your brother was also in my dream (and I don't even know if you have a brother or not!).  The strange thing is I have never even seen a picture of your fiance so I don't know how I managed to dream about her!  Somehow in my dream I knew that she was your fiance though.

Very, very strange!

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Aeson (Jul 9, 2008)

He has no brother. That dream is full of weirdness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 9, 2008)

Olaf the Stout said:


> Reveille, this is probably going to sound a bit weird, but you and your fiance were in my dream the night before last.  (Reveille's reaction = !)  Your brother was also in my dream (and I don't even know if you have a brother or not!).  The strange thing is I have never even seen a picture of your fiance so I don't know how I managed to dream about her!  Somehow in my dream I knew that she was your fiance though.
> 
> Very, very strange!




ROFL!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And Aeson is right, I have no brother, but I do have a sister.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2008)

Reveille said:


> ROFL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait... maybe your sister was dressed in drag.. :O


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jul 9, 2008)

Aeson said:


> That dream is full of weirdness.




Damn right it was.  I woke up thinking, what the hell was all that about?

Olaf the Stout


----------



## reveal (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats, Reveille!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 10, 2008)

reveal said:


> Congrats, Reveille!




Thanks Reveal.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 10, 2008)

reveal said:


> Congrats, Reveille!






Reveille said:


> Thanks Reveal.




Wow, thanking yourself.  Cool.


Oh SNAP! The bad pronunciation pun police!  Gotta run!


----------



## demonking1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats at starting your road to marriage!


----------



## Nyaricus (Jul 11, 2008)

Many congrats Rev!

----------------
Now playing: Amon Amarth - Annihilation of Hammerfest


----------



## hong (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey, congratulations!


----------



## jaerdaph (Jul 12, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Yes, you read that right. Last night I asked Mandy to be my wife. After a glorious year of courting she said yes.
> 
> I am now the happiest man alive.




*MAZEL TOV!*

And the fact you still use the word "courting" in the 21st century makes you one classy gentleman in my book.


----------



## Mark (Aug 23, 2008)

I had not seen this before.  Congrats, you magnificent bastard!


----------



## paradox42 (Aug 24, 2008)

Nor had I! I will add my (belated) congratulations to the pile.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm way late to this party, but you have most sincere congratulations from Liz and I! Have you set a date?


----------



## the Jester (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations, mang!

Good luck!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 25, 2008)

The_Universe said:


> I'm way late to this party, but you have most sincere congratulations from Liz and I! Have you set a date?



Not yet. But we are thinking of July 4th for '09.


----------



## Mark (Aug 26, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Not yet. But we are thinking of July 4th for '09.





Clever.  Built-in fireworks.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 26, 2008)

Mark said:


> Clever.  Built-in fireworks.




Plus it's easy to remember when you get older. Never need to worry about forgetting you anniversary .


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2008)

Not sure I could make it considering that my GF and I met on July 4th and celebrating our anniversary at a wedding might give her wrong ideas..


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 26, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> Not sure I could make it considering that my GF and I met on July 4th and celebrating our anniversary at a wedding might give her wrong ideas..



How so?


----------



## Rel (Aug 26, 2008)

Reveille said:


> How so?




Maybe he's not ready to lose his independance on such a day.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2008)

It's related to the whole "communal pregnancy/marriage" thing that happens with women.  Basically that whole deal how when one woman/girl gets married (or pregnant) every female in a 100 foot radius who has never been married (or pregnant) ends up having to make a WILL save to resit the urge to get married/pregnant. 

I have a feeling that her finding out the proposal happened on the 4th of July and the marriage happening a year later (to date) may add a negative modifier to her WILL save.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 26, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> It's related to the whole "communal pregnancy/marriage" thing that happens with women.  Basically that whole deal how when one woman/girl gets married (or pregnant) every female in a 100 foot radius who has never been married (or pregnant) ends up having to make a WILL save to resit the urge to get married/pregnant.
> 
> I have a feeling that her finding out the proposal happened on the 4th of July and the marriage happening a year later (to date) may add a negative modifier to her WILL save.




Both give a cumulative -4. And since you met on 4th of July, that's -4 more. So all in all -12. Yeah, she might get some ideas if you attented the ceremony .


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 26, 2008)

Relique du Madde said:


> It's related to the whole "communal pregnancy/marriage" thing that happens with women.  Basically that whole deal how when one woman/girl gets married (or pregnant) every female in a 100 foot radius who has never been married (or pregnant) ends up having to make a WILL save to resit the urge to get married/pregnant.
> 
> I have a feeling that her finding out the proposal happened on the 4th of July and the marriage happening a year later (to date) may add a negative modifier to her WILL save.






Blackrat said:


> Both give a cumulative -4. And since you met on 4th of July, that's -4 more. So all in all -12. Yeah, she might get some ideas if you attented the ceremony .



ROFL!!! Thats freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 21, 2008)

So I spent the weekend with the woman and we got to talking about dates. This years and next years holiday seasons are pretty much already planned, so we are going to really try to make the date for 12/25/2010.

Also on the Honeymoon idea front, we are shooting for a week in Rome.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Oct 21, 2008)

why christmas? 
the week in rome sounds good, esp in winter, don't go in august like i did for my honeymoon. 
 Even Italians Avoid Rome In August. 

oh and belated congrats of course


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Oct 22, 2008)

Evilhalfling said:


> why christmas?
> the week in rome sounds good, esp in winter, don't go in august like i did for my honeymoon.
> Even Italians Avoid Rome In August.
> 
> oh and belated congrats of course




With the passing of my dad this year, the holidays will never be the same. So we chose Christmas to keep the magic alive.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Oct 22, 2008)

Reveille said:


> With the passing of my dad this year, the holidays will never be the same. So we chose Christmas to keep the magic alive.




That's a good thought.


----------

